# WON: NJPW tried to get Kenny Omega banned from Japan



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lol thats lit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How is that lit, especially if Omega didn't do anything? Actually, don't answer. I'm aware.

Petty shit from New Japan if this is true and they did this because they harbor feelings about the Elite leaving. I enjoy New Japan and everything but this is the same company that still won't forgive IMPACT for past transgressions for Okada and Naito (as justified as it was back then with the former management). Either they need to let it go and just completely move on from the AEW crew or just partner up and put past issues aside.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

How would NJPW of all companies in Japan have the political clout to achieve this? Most likely just tried to enter the country with visa from past NJPW employment. Since he'sno longer employed and tried to enter with that, it could spark someone in the immigration offices applying a standard regulation ban.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

That's pretty fucking petty if true.


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

Desecrated said:


> How would NJPW of all companies in Japan have the political clout to achieve this? Most likely just tried to enter the country with visa from past NJPW employment. Since he'sno longer employed and tried to enter with that, it could spark someone in the immigration offices applying a standard regulation ban.


I was thinking the same thing, doesn't he have a dual citizenship?
Ibushi wouldn't be happy about that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

All Kenny Omega did was commit to his contract with NJPW and it ran out. He didn't want to re-sign with them. These guys are some petty ass fucks.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> NJPW with WWE levels of pettiness.


Nah that's worse than WWE. They have never actually out right banned or tried to blackball a talent from an entire country. Unless you count pac having to sit out the entirety of his contract. Did they do that with Bret? 

Also how does one ban a talent from a country? I thought wrestling wasn't government sanctioned entertainment. Like gedo doesn't have a political ally does he?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> How is that lit, especially if Omega didn't do anything? Actually, don't answer. I'm aware.
> 
> Petty shit from New Japan if this is true and they did this because they harbor feelings about the Elite leaving. I enjoy New Japan and everything but this is the same company that still won't forgive IMPACT for past transgressions for Okada and Naito (as justified as it was back then with the former management). Either they need to let it go and just completely move on from the AEW crew or just partner up and put past issues aside.


What did you think my answer was going to be?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If true, fuck njpw.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I understand if the ban for Kenny Omega is if he did something like Matt Sydal previously, because that was actually breaking the law. I doubt Kenny Omega has done anything that would warrant an immigration red flag when he's done nothing bad and New Japan doesn't exactly represent Japanese politics not unless they have connections over there. 

Really petty if they did try. Didn't he make sure to fulfill everything in his contract before it ran out? I don't think that should be a negative for him. Then again, was Kenny Omega a dick to them on his way out? Did he bury the company, their booker, reveal his booking plans for the future since I can assume he probably knew ahead of time? That part is where we won't know not unless he did say something on social media or someone got hold of that crucial information.

As for the immigration part, I understand Japanese immigration can be really strict and unless his passport is flagged for whatever reason and as long as he's not doing anything wrong then I don't think there would be a problem. If New Japan was doing anything behind the scenes it would be incredibly illegal imo.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Pretty sure he is a Japanese citizen so it would be hard to get him banned from the country.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

That's pretty low, if true. Damn try to under cut a guy who put you on the map overseas and did more great for the company then bad. His matches with Okada put NJPW over newer fans and their tours outside Japan did their best business with him around. Also I stand by that MSG show sold out cause people thought they were getting a Omega vs Okada 5 match.

I'm not 100% it was them doing it but you can tell AEW and NJPW won't be teaming up anytime soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> How would NJPW of all companies in Japan have the political clout to achieve this? Most likely just tried to enter the country with visa from past NJPW employment. Since he'sno longer employed and tried to enter with that, it could spark someone in the immigration offices applying a standard regulation ban.


He has dual citizenship - so, it won’t be a work visa issue


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:lmao FUCK OFF, DAVE

This isn't the 90's where Inoki and Baba could make the govt don whatever they wanted at any time. For example when Dr Death got busted for drugs, Baba met with some govt suits and it went away. Those days are loooooooooooooooong gone. 

Omega got held up because of his visa, not because Gedo booked it, you fucking marks :lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He has dual citizenship - so, it won’t be a work visa issue


Let's assume NJPW helped him get a dual citizenship. They'd be sponsoring it and given that he no longer works there and entered on intent of working with DDT, seems like an immigration issue rather than a NJPW issue. Seems like something people would blame American immigration on if it happened in America than AEW, WWE etc.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Here is what someone said on the VOW discord:

"This is all speculation, but I have 13 years of experience in the Japanese immigration system, so I can speak from my experience at least. First of all, he definitely doesn't have citizenship if they're holding him up at the airport.
Unless entertainer visas are significantly different than other categories (of which I've worked under several), they typically give you 1, 3, or 5 year periods of stay.

Employers usually sponsor these, but they are not connected to you working for that specific employer. I can do any kind of work that falls under the rubric of the visa for any company, can change companies, etc.
However, if you are resident, you are supposed to inform the ward office of your residence about your current work situation and if there are any changes within, I think,10 days of said change.

Also, though the visa is not attached to your employer, it is attached to you residing and working in Japan. If you don't engage in the activities the visa permits for 90 days, the government is able to revoke it.

So if Kenny did indeed get in trouble, I doubt New Japan did anything. Either he A) didn't sort things out with the authorities before he left last time or B) is still working on the New Japan visa and hasn't done anything related to entertaining in Japan for an extended area of time

When he entered, the immigration officials probably saw that NJPW sponsored his visa, saw that he hadn't been in the country for X days, contacted NJPW to check with them, found out he hasn't worked for them since January, then had to get in contact with DDT to straighten things out. I can see the whole process being a long, drawn-out headache"

Now this sounds much more logical (because of its complexity - ironic huh) than New Japan tried to stop him. That's stupid and The Sun levels of research done by Dave who decided to go off what Omega said and not look into it further, because of course he did.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

New Japan make Kenny Omega a star to a Japanese audience. Omega decides he wants to try and cut into their business by taking an executive position in a start-up. He still strings them along for negotiations and publicly speaks about them not making big enough offers. New Japan is pissed about Omega working other Japanese promotions in opposition to them. Somehow Omega is a great guy? 

Trying to keep him out of the country is a bit extreme (and I’m not sure what evidence there is for it), but blackballing him their prerogative. And once upon a time, promoters would have banded together like that. There was a time when Omega wouldn’t have dared set foot in Japan if he pissed off a promotion that bad.

It probably is something to do with his visa though and New Japan no longer sponsoring him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If this is remotely true, AEW needs to get the title off Jericho before he wrestles in Japan again. If they're going to this level, a screw job is certainly something they'd to.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

In other news, Gedo is now head of the Yakuza and can stop people from even entering his country. -meltzer


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> Let's assume NJPW helped him get a dual citizenship. They'd be sponsoring it and given that he no longer works there and entered on intent of working with DDT, seems like an immigration issue rather than a NJPW issue. Seems like something people would blame American immigration on if it happened in America than AEW, WWE etc.


Dual citizenship works outside of employment sponsorship

I was sponsored to work in UK on a work visa - I can only work at that 1 job

After 5 years I can get a residence permit (which can be revoked) - but it allows me to work any job

After 6 years (1 year later) I can get citizenship, which allows me a UK passport and also the ability to work anywhere

Most countries have a similar system

Not sure about Kenny’s status - but I remember him saying he has ‘citizenship’ - maybe he meant ‘residency’ - which should allow him to work anywhere, but can also be revoked if not used in 6 months - country depending

Who knows.

Long and short - i highly doubt this has anything to do with NJPW


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If this is remotely true, AEW needs to get the title off Jericho before he wrestles in Japan again. If they're going to this level, a screw job is certainly something they'd to.


:swaggyp


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I love Dave, but where the fuck did you pull this one out of bud? I don't think NJPW can somehow have immigration power, last I heard that isn't how it works. The only way this is even remotely possible is if BushiRoad somehow knew people in immigration who could have complicated things for him, and that's such a stretch on its own. 

Plus, the only ones who really are negative towards Kenny and the Elite are NJPW management/ownership. The wrestlers and Gedo probably would welcome a partnership.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :swaggyp


Yup. Jericho and Gedo have been friends for 25 years but hes gonna pull a Bret Hart screwjob on him because of AEW. LOL.

The stuff you hear on the AEW forum sometimes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I love Dave, but where the fuck did you pull this one out of bud? I don't think NJPW can somehow have immigration power, last I heard that isn't how it works. The only way this is even remotely possible is if BushiRoad somehow knew people in immigration who could have complicated things for him, and that's such a stretch on its own.
> 
> Plus, the only ones who really are negative towards Kenny and the Elite are NJPW management/ownership. The wrestlers and Gedo probably would welcome a partnership.


They’re doing better without them, aren’t they? And there’s so much silly shit on there. I think New Japan has working arrangements with the people they want to.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yup. Jericho and Gedo have been friends for 25 years but hes gonna pull a Bret Hart screwjob on him because of AEW. LOL.
> 
> The stuff you hear on the AEW forum sometimes.


How long did Vince know Bret for before he screwjobbed him? Business is business.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How long did Vince know Bret for before he screwjobbed him? Business is business.


Oh cool, Jericho is IWGP champion and has no intention of dropping it while he signs with another company. 
















Wait.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Good, ban him from the State of New York and Florida as well.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

It’s unreal that people still take Meltzer word for anything. I guess it’s not surprising that AEW marks are a bunch of sheep, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

TAC41 said:


> It’s unreal that people still take Meltzer word for anything. I guess it’s not surprising that AEW marks are a bunch of sheep, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not worse than wwe marks
Also wwe marks are a bunch of sheep Vince


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

TAC41 said:


> It’s unreal that people still take Meltzer word for anything. I guess it’s not surprising that AEW marks are a bunch of sheep, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All you do is bitch about AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So did Dave actually implicate NJPW or is this folk spinning his words?


----------



## Dummy_Yeah! (Jun 28, 2018)

Kenny should use this as another layer to his character, So dangerous he is banned from Japan!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

What? Why are people buying this story straight up? How the fuck can some tiny wrestling company keep a guy - who I believe has dual Japanese and Canadian citizenship - from entering the entire country?

Y'all hear how ridiculous that sounds right? 

:swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp :swaggyp 


How fucking old are the people in this section? This is childish.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If this is remotely true, AEW needs to get the title off Jericho before he wrestles in Japan again. If they're going to this level, a screw job is certainly something they'd to.


NJPW booking an AEW Championship match and screwing Jericho out of AEW's title is even more ridiculous than Bushiroad having any possible ties to the Japanese immigration agency... Thinking NJPW or Bushiroad having any kind of government ties is a huge stretch anyway, but forcefully taking a title they don't have any rights to use, from a company that they don't have any partnership with, and thinking that would mean anything to AEW who would just not acknowledge the change and just give another physical belt to Jericho, and on top it all thinking AEW wouldn't sue NJPW for using AEW intellectual property without permission if NJPW ever tried to defend their unofficial version of the championship, that scenario is just a mess of holes.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

They need to learn there lesson and stop pushing gaijins. The minute Devitt got hot and ready for a run at the top of the card he left. Then the entire bulletclub and Nakamura leave within the same day. Then you get the entire Elite going. They have lost 4 of there absolute top stars ever in the span of a few years


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Too bad they couldn't get him banned in the USA. 

He's so boring and ruining AEW with his crappy Women's division - One of the worst rosters of all-time.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is some next level of stupid shit.. If only, companies can have such a hold over immigration agencies.. :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So did Dave actually implicate NJPW or is this folk spinning his words?


People are spinning his world, thank you for having the competence to actually question that, unlike the other dorks in this thread.

Dave said it's started to happen after he left NJPW, and that's true, never did he say NJPW was doing it.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought Japanese people were genuinally quite Healthy? Seems the ones running NJPW been ingesting a whole loada salt tho.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Not even WWE would do something like this.. They'll just hold you prisoner in the company for years until all your love and passion for pro wrestling is gone.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

> When Kenny Omega went to Japan for the DDT show, he was stopped going into the country. It’s the third time this has happened since he left New Japan. Something happened where there was an attempt to get him banned from going to Japan for ten years. He did get in, like he has every time, and worked the show. But he was very bitter about New Japan and Nick Jackson made a cryptic tweet about New Japan. Suffice to say feelings are very bad right now with them, even though Jericho is going to the Tokyo Dome since he has a separate deal. Nothing has been said regarding Jon Moxley at the Tokyo Dome but there are still two months to go



To me this reads like Kenny fucked up with his papers stuff and they simply decided to turn it into a work, to get some buzz. It wouldn't be the first time they do something like that, you know, like with the whole lost belt thing.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Seriously, change the thread title. It's literally made up


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TAC41 said:


> It’s unreal that people still take Meltzer word for anything. I guess it’s not surprising that AEW marks are a bunch of sheep, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meltzer is usually good, but his AEW bias is so freakin’ annoying. The effort he will go to defend anything they do is just ridiculous. 



RapShepard said:


> So did Dave actually implicate NJPW or is this folk spinning his words?


A good question. For whatever reason, this happens to Meltzer quite a lot. People conflate his opinion and speculation with something he is reporting will actually happen all the time.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought you renounce one's existing citizenships when naturalizing in Japan? Isn't it hard to have dual citizenship in Japan ?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> I thought you renounce one's existing citizenships when naturalizing in Japan? Isn't it hard to have dual citizenship in Japan ?


From what I know, "renouncing ones citizenship" is more or less a symbolic formality in Japan, at least as it concerns certain countries like Canada. But maybe that nominal dual citizenship has been the source of his recent issues

Or maybe he's in ISIS now and they're investigating 

Either way, pro wrestling storyline writer Gedo did not convince Japanese national immigration officials to keep him out of the country


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192928959694024705Can't wait for the eventual shoot podcast.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> People are spinning his world, thank you for having the competence to actually question that, unlike the other dorks in this thread.
> 
> Dave said it's started to happen after he left NJPW, and that's true, never did he say NJPW was doing it.


Well folk have pointed out that his shit gets twisted so much it just made sense to ask. Because that's a wild accusation for him to just throw out lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Seriously, change the thread title. It's literally made up


Calm down. Meltzer implied that it was a NJPW thing since it literally started after he left the company and now we have Kenny's tweet about the whole situation.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> All you do is bitch about AEW.




All AEW does is give me a reason to bitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192928959694024705
> Can't wait for the eventual shoot podcast.




He’s obviously just trying to rile up the marks and promote full gear this weekend. 

If something had actually happened there is zero reason he wouldn’t be talking about it. He’s not under contract to NJPW and has zero reason to not speak out if he actually had something to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

As stated before, it’s probably related to recent changes to the employment law in Japan. And it’s known NJPW contracts expire on Jan 4, so Omega was bound to run into trouble since then. If it turns out NJPW did have a hand in this, I won’t defend them and might even abandon them for either AJPW or NOAH. But I think it is unlikely, although I understand why people might believe that they did.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

A shame to read. NJPW and AEW should be working together. Imagine the matches and quality product. Imagine the money both promotions would set out to make. Win-Win for everyone if they worked together. A damn shame..


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

TAC41 said:


> All AEW does is give me a reason to bitch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a real simple fix for that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As far as I know, he actually has Japanese citizenship right? Very rare for a foreigner, but how could they block him if he is a citizen?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DJ Punk said:


> A shame to read. NJPW and AEW should be working together. Imagine the matches and quality product. Imagine the money both promotions would set out to make. Win-Win for everyone if they worked together. A damn shame..


Can you imagine Okada vs. Joey Janela and Minoru Suzuki vs. Orange Cassidy? The King of Sports has finally arrived! 

Even if there wasn’t justifiable heat, New Japan and AEW are a poor aesthetic fit. AEW are better off working with NXT at this point. 



Lheurch said:


> As far as I know, he actually has Japanese citizenship right? Very rare for a foreigner, but how could they block him if he is a citizen?


It’s looking more and more like the story is bullshit.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> There is a real simple fix for that.




For AEW to get better? I’m not counting on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

TAC41 said:


> For AEW to get better? I’m not counting on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For you to quit bitching.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> For you to quit bitching.




Nah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Can you imagine Okada vs. Joey Janela and Minoru Suzuki vs. Orange Cassidy? The King of Sports has finally arrived!
> 
> Even if there wasn’t justifiable heat, New Japan and AEW are a poor aesthetic fit. AEW are better off working with NXT at this point.
> 
> ...


Because comparing NJPW's golden boy to an AEW low card wrestler and using Orange Cassidy who hasn't even had a singles match in AEW himself yet as an example makes a lot of sense.


----------

